# Searching for artist



## Stngbngr03 (Oct 11, 2017)

Looking for the name of this artist. Can't make it out in the image


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Have you tried searching with google image search? If you crop out the frame and paste the image in google image search you might get your answer.


----------

